# Exhaust Leak Causing a P0177?



## SethMarshallAllen (Oct 16, 2014)

*Exhaust Leak Causing a P0171?*

Howdy Folks, 

So my '14 CTD has been a very good little car over the last 2 months, although it has been to the dealer twice now for the same transmission problem, which was finally rectified. Now, I was told by the first dealer I brought it to that I have a broken exhaust stud, and it is causing a leak. The selling dealership could not find a broken stud, although I doubt they looked. On cold starts it sounds like it has an exhaust leak. It's very sputtery from the driver's front side of the car. Yesterday morning when I went to work, the car would not remote start, and it has a CEL on. Which my little cheap scanner told me was a P0171 lean code. Which means to me, that the leak is causing a bad reading with an oxygen sensor somewhere on the car? 

Here's my other issue. I bought this car the second week of February, and with it I purchased a very expensive GM warranty. The dealer still wants $93 to diagnose what they already diagnosed two weeks ago, then another $200 to actually do the job. This doesn't seem right to me. I am at my wits end with this car and these two dealers. The next option for Chevrolet I have is another dealer I refuse to even walk into. 

Before I spend any more money, what would y'all recommend?

I should also add the car has an AEM Cold Air Intake on it, and the leak was there prior to installing, any chance the intake is causing it?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

what do you think the warranty covers and what does it cover?


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds like you purchased repair insurance. 

Many of the repair insurances have deductibles. Sounds like yours is $200. The zero-deductible repair-insurance plans are quite expensive, but provide peace of mind for the buyer and maybe a new yacht for the seller. 

If any shop is charging you for diagnosis, that charge should be waived if you opt to get the repair done at the shop. At a good shop, this should remain true independent of any repair-insurance.


----------



## SethMarshallAllen (Oct 16, 2014)

I work for a dealership. I know the run-around. I bought this car because I have a hellish commute and I wasn't going to buy a Hybrid. I did not expect it to be back at the dealer 3 times now, I also purchased GM Platinum Protection, because I knew this car would be troublesome. 

I took it in for it's first oil change the last Friday in March, and they told me it "looks super mint"

That weekend I had my service department install an AEM Cold Air Intake kit.

Two days later, it began to shift poorly. I called the servicing dealer, and exactly one week after that they took it in, charged me $93 to diagnose it, and told me it has an exhaust leak, and that I should do a 50k Trans Service for a total of $450. The cost of the two repairs PLUS the $93 diagnostic fee. 

I opted to not get the repairs, brought the car to the selling dealership, who told me the exhaust looked fine, and that I had a really nice, clean Cruze. They did a software update and a "complimentary" trans service, I got a free loaner and the trans shifts better than ever. 

Here is my issue. I now have this stupid intermittent code, which may be caused by the leak, or the intake. I have an appointment at the dealer that is close to me for them to diag the exhaust leak..even though they already told me it had one. 

I am aware I have to have this exhaust leak fixed. But I'm really not looking for gruff from people about my service contract, I'm looking for thoughts on the issue. 
The issue that I have is that I am unsure if the intake is causing the lean code, or the exhaust leak, and so stands my original question.

One Addition- Exhaust Components are not covered. Emissions components yes, but exhaust components are not


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Are you able to crawl under the car? It has happened to more than one other member where the exhaust stud(s) after the SCR break (about midway under the car). This won't cause a lean code though since it is past the O2 sensor. However, they are easily replaced as shown in this thread:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/#/topics/172753

Also, check all the intake clamps are tight after the MAF. The ECM can't see the extra air to add more fuel, thereby creating a lean condition. Several members have reported loose hose clamps from the factory. You also have an aftermarket intake, so maybe the installer didn't tighten properly. http://www.cruzetalk.com/#/topics/150146

The installation of your AEM intake may also be related to your lean code. The filters are usually oiled which makes it's way onto the very sensitive MAF. This can distort the reading and the ECM may see less air coming in and add less fuel (which the O2 sensor sees as lean). If the MAF is still functioning within the expected parameters it may not see it as faulty, so no MAF related CEL.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For the record......There are no warranty companies that cover exaust parts other than a broken manifold. This applies to factory backed or aftermarket programs as is nothing new.

Rob


----------



## SethMarshallAllen (Oct 16, 2014)

So, I had the leak fixed. Unrelated. Code is still there, intermittently. Last week I tightened down all the intake clamps. All super loose. Hey presto, no more codes. 

Until today. Drove to Dunkin Donuts like always, and the CEL is on, and hey what is it? A P0171. Shocker. On the way home, the car began to bog and stutter. Figure it's probably got some loose piping again, in less than two weeks? 

What do y'all think.


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

SethMarshallAllen said:


> So, I had the leak fixed. Unrelated. Code is still there, intermittently. Last week I tightened down all the intake clamps. All super loose. Hey presto, no more codes.
> 
> Until today. Drove to Dunkin Donuts like always, and the CEL is on, and hey what is it? A P0171. Shocker. On the way home, the car began to bog and stutter. Figure it's probably got some loose piping again, in less than two weeks?
> 
> What do y'all think.


I had the plastic elbow that connects the charge pipe to the manifold pop off in the first 500 miles. I think one other member had that particular piece crack as well, maybe check that connection?


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Do you still have the factory intake laying around. If so, put it back on and see if the code goes away. Really the only sure way to tell if the cold air intake kit is causing the issue.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

Also, as LulzT1 mentioned, check and clean the MAF sensor - especially if you have an oiled air filter.


----------

